# Trimmimg emersed plants.



## Matt Havens (5 Jun 2016)

Hi all!

I have had my propagotors running for about 2 months now, all where tissue culture plants when I bought them.

Will take some quick pics and try and name them all for you. Anyway. Need to know if I should trim certain plants or not. For example the AR is groing side shoots and quite tall. But I should be planting some of it in a week or so maybe 2.

Any help would be fantastic.
[URL][ATTACH=full]88400[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]88401[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH=full]88402[/ATTACH]

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jun 2016)

Hi
Can't view the pictures.
If its growing leggy it probably needs more light!
Chop it and re-plant the tops......adjust the lighting problem.
hoggie


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2016)

The image:


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





hogan53 said:


> Chop it and re-plant the tops


They look fine. I think a lot of emergent plants will produce elongated stems as soon as they are emersed, usually so the flowers are well above the water level should water levels rise.

Cut the tops off just below a node (where the leaves branch from), and then trim the cut plant stem down to the next node.



 

From <"http://www.wildchicken.com/nature/garden/ga009_softwood_cuttings.htm">

cheers Darrel


----------



## Matt Havens (6 Jun 2016)

Thankyou for the replies guys. Sorry about the pictures. Gna have a go at naming the plants lol. We have in the first tub from left to right as best I can, sorry for spelling.

-Stuarogyne Repens- growing very very slowly
-Alternanthera Reinekii- growing well. Upwards and sideways as you can see.
-Heteranthera Zosterifolia- Some slow growth but very short compared to in my tank.
At the front centre are some experiment cuttings of another plant from my 60L. Cannot remember this one at all but will update when I can (front middle).
One cutting of Rotala walichii.(front left)
And finally some of what i think is weeping moss.

Second tub again left to right and back then front 
-Lobelia Cardinalis- Probably 10x the pot.
-Hygrophila araguaia- growing well in the propagators tonnes of growth but not my Wabi Kusa very well.
-Pogostemon Stellatus- Again loads of growth nearly reaching the top on one stem.
-Didiplis diandra- I melted this plant early on when I had it on a window ledge, thought I had killed it all along with the Pog S next to it, some small new growth came through but nothing since then really.
-Ludwigia sp. 'Mini Super Red'- It has just gone mental. And again I melted this in the pot it came in before I had even opened and planted it. I did not think it had survived but now its thriving. 
-Plagiomnium cf.Affine- very small growth but a levely tiny plant.

And I almost forgot 2 Wabi Kusa balls.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (30 Jan 2017)

Quick few phone pictures. I have pretty much left these alone for 6 months, had probably a few mists once a month if i'm honest, trimmed a few stems and replanted maybe twice .







 




This one is not looking so good overall. Most of the Lobellia and Ludwigia died.
























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

